# Opera food



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

For the cooks among us, I thought that this will be of interest. Sometimes I have opera soirées with friends and I try to match the food to the opera that is being shown.

Here is the recipe for Pasta Alla Norma:

*Pasta alla Norma *
The preferred cheese for this dish is ricotta salata. Unlike traditional ricotta, it is firm, dry and salty. It is sold at Whole Foods
6 to 8 servings 
2 medium eggplants 
Salt 
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil (divided use) 
3 cups canned tomatoes 
1/2 cup dry white wine 
2 cloves garlic 
1 cup salted dry ricotta cheese (ricotta salata), grated (divided use) 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 1/2 pounds penne pasta 
2 tablespoons minced Italian parsley 
Slice eggplant in 1/2 inch rounds, then cut each round into finger-size sticks. Sprinkle with salt and let stand for 2 hours. Rinse well, drain and pat dry. Brush with 2 tablespoons olive oil. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Place strips on a baking sheet and bake until crisp, about 15 minutes. Set aside. 
Combine tomatoes, wine and garlic in a pan and simmer for 10 minutes. Transfer tomato mixture to a blender and puree. Add half of the cheese and 2 tablespoons olive oil. Blend again until smooth and creamy. Pour tomato mixture into a pot and add the eggplant. Simmer 2 minutes and season with salt and pepper. 
Meanwhile, cook the pasta in boiling water until al dente. Drain and toss with tomato sauce and eggplant. Sprinkle the remaining ricotta salata and parsley over pasta and serve.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Right at the beginning of my participation here I posted the recipe for Risotto Giuseppe Verdi.

There is also Tournedos Rossini (some say it was authored by the man himself, who was a talented cook; others attribute it to famous chefs).

And there are other items:

Melba Toast, Peach Melba (both named for Nellie Melba) 

Chicken Tettrazini - for Luisa Tettrazini 

Caruso Sauce - a bit like bechamel 

Spaghetti Caruso - with chicken, garlic, sherry 

Jenny Lind Soup - an heirloom melon is also named after her 

Poularde Adelina Patti - another chicken dish 

Pears Mary Garden - with raspberry sauce 

La Diva Renée - a chocolat dessert; named for Renée Fleming 

Crab and Shrimp Pavarotti

Chocolate Domingo Cake

Jansson's Temptation - a Swedish casserole named after soprano Pelle Janzon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Here, about the Tournedos Rossini:

The controversy concerns the now famous Tournedos Rossini dish often ruined by lacklustre chefs the world over. The ingredients are quite clear, fillet mignons, foie gras, truffles, bread crouton and madeira sauce. It's probably the first dish most banqueting chefs attempt to master but who created it? Logic says Careme in honour of their friendship and happy times spent together. Some sources say Cassimir Moisson, Chef at the Maison Doree, a favourite haunt of the composer. Traditionalists credit the dish to " the little chef from Nice " the legendary Auguste Escoffier who certainly never cooked for Rossini who died in 1868 at a time when Escoffier had just come to Paris to work at the fashionable Le Petit Moulin Rouge. There is even a school of thought which says that Rossini himself personally supervised the creation of the dish at the Cafe Anglais in Paris. When the chef complained about the constant interference whilst cooking at Rossini's dining table he simply said, well then turn your back to me, " Eh alors, tournez le dos " Tournedos. A further theory was that when his starter of foie gras and main course of beef fillet in madeira sauce arrived at the table at the same time on one occasion, he simply combined the two courses to create this dish.


50g/2oz Butter
1 tbsp Olive Oil
4 slices of White Bread, crusts removed
4 tournedos of Beef Filet Mignon (tournedos)
Salt and Black Pepper
4 x 50g/2oz slices of Raw Foie Gras
2 tbsp Port
1 tbsp Brandy
1 tbsp Madeira
2 fresh Black Truffles, thinly sliced
190ml/6fl.oz. Beef or Veal Stock
*Preparation:*

1. Preheat the oven to warm.

2. Cut the slices of bread into circles a little larger than the circumference of the beef tournedos then heat half the butter and a little of the oil in a frying pan, add the bread and fry until golden brown on both sides. Drain on kitchen paper and place on a heatproof serving platter.

3. Meanwhile, heat the remaining butter and oil in another large frying pan. Season the beef with salt and pepper then add to the pan and sauté for 3 minutes on each side. Remove from the pan with tongs, place each one on top of the fried bread and place in the oven to keep warm.

4. Add the foie gras to the pan and sauté for 1 minute on each side, depending on the thickness. Remove from the pan with tongs, place once slice on each tournedos and return to the oven to keep warm.

5. Add the port, brandy and Madeira to the pan and bring to the boil, scraping up any bits in the bottom of the pan then boil until reduced by half.

6. Add the stock and sliced truffles, bring back to the boil and continue to boil rapidly for about 5 minutes to reduce.

To serve - pour the sauce over the top of the tournedos.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Risotto Giuseppe Verdi:

*Servings 4*


¾ lb Carnaroli rice
2 oz butter
3 oz mushrooms
3 oz asparagus tips
3 oz Prosciutto di Parma
3 oz canned tomatoes
3 ½ tablespoons light cream
4 cups meat broth
80 grated Parmigiano Reggiano cheese to taste
½ onion, thinly sliced
*Preparation*

*25 minutes preparation + 16 minutes cooking*

Clean and finely mince the onion. 
Clean and thinly slice the mushrooms.
Clean and blanch the asparagus in salted water: cool them in water and ice.
Finely mince the Prosciutto.
Blanch the tomatoes, peel, seed and cut them into cubes.
In a pot melt ¼ of the butter, add the onion and slowly cook it until soft and golden.
Add the rice and toast it for about 1 minutes.
Add the stock, 1 ladle at the time, waiting until has been absorbed before adding the next one.
After 8/10 minutes add mushrooms, Prosciutto, asparagus and tomatoes.
Stir well, cook fopr another 2 minutes and add the cream.
When the rice is _"al dente"_ (about 18 minutes) add butter and Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, stir well and cover with a lid. Let it rest for 2 minutes and serve.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

While the true creator of the Tournedos Rossini is controversial, there is no doubt that Rossini himself has created the Insalata di Rossini. Here are Rossini's words describing the dish:

"Prendete dell'olio di Provenza, mostarda inglese, aceto di Francia, un po' di limone, pepe, sale, battete e mescolate il tutto; poi aggiungete qualche tartufo tagliato a fette sottili. I tartufi danno a questo condimento una sorta dl aureola, fatta apposta per mandare in estasi un ghiottone. Il cardinale segretario di Stato, che ho conosciuto in questi ultimi giorni, mi ha impartito, per questa scoperta, la sua apostolica benedizione".

So the ingredients for his salad sauce are Provence olive oil, English mustard, French vinegar, lime juice, pepper, salt, and truffles.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This Italian recipe site has a number of dishes named after opera composers and singers (browse particularly pages two and three):

http://www.taccuinistorici.it/ita/ricette/contemporanea/aartisti/page-1/


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I have made Pasta alla Norma and liked it. I happen to have The Metropolitan Opera Cookbook and from it I have tried this recipe:

*Spaghetti Chaliapin*

1 ounce dried porcini (cèpes) mushrooms
½ pound (2 sticks) butter
1 (6-ounce) can tomato paste
½ pound bacon, fried crisp, drained, and crumbled
½ cup beef broth
2 pounds spaghetti
Salt and pepper to taste
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese

Soak the mushrooms for 2 hours in hot water to cover. Drain, strain liquid, and reserve, Chop the softened mushrooms.

In a saucepan, melt butter, add tomato paste, and blend well over low heat. Add chopped mushrooms, crumbled bacon, beef broth, and ½ cup of the strained mushroom water, Cover and simmer for 10 minutes, then add a little more mushroom liquid if too thick.

Cook spaghetti until just done (al dente), drain well, place in a bowl or serving dish, mix with the sauce, toss, and add salt and pepper and as much Parmesan as desired. Serves 8.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> I have made Pasta alla Norma and liked it. I happen to have The Metropolitan Opera Cookbook and from it I have tried this recipe:


Yummy!

Metropolitan Opera cookbook? I wasn't aware of it. Can you describe it for me, please?


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I was going to respond, but now I'm hungry!


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Darn! I was really enjoying Kristina from Duvemala, a Swedish musical written by former ABBA members Björn Ulvaeus (lyrics) and Benny Andersson (music), and The above recipes made me so hungry I had to have 'snack moment'.

Only thing I could come up with that 'sorta' went along with the musical was 'boneless smoked herring fillets and a cold, hard bisquit........

I won't try to reccomend the food, but I could have a lot to say about the musical...it has been performed in numerous opera houses with long standing ovations, and I would strongly reccomend it......, It's super. Chuck


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

classidaho said:


> Darn! I was really enjoying Kristina from Duvemala, a Swedish musical written by former ABBA members Björn Ulvaeus (lyrics) and Benny Andersson (music), and The above recipes made me so hungry I had to have 'snack moment'.
> 
> Only thing I could come up with that 'sorta' went along with the musical was 'boneless smoked herring fillets and a cold, hard bisquit........
> 
> I won't try to reccomend the food, but I could have a lot to say about the musical...it has been performed in numerous opera houses with long standing ovations, and I would strongly reccomend it......, It's super. Chuck


Hmmmm.... I don't know... the label _musical_ sends shivers down my spine. I don't do musicals.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

> Yummy!
> 
> Metropolitan Opera cookbook? I wasn't aware of it. Can you describe it for me, please?


Describe the book? It's a real cookbook with recipes at least attributed to Met's famous singers and people connected to Met otherwise. At least as exciting as the recipes are the illustrations.

We have Pennoni al Tonno (Pavarotti), Zarzuela de Mariscos (Domingo), Leg of lamb à la Annukka (Talvela), Pork Hocks à la Belge (José van Dam), Chicken Tetrazzini, Crema al Mascarpone (Maria Callas), Quick Dessert Cake (Jessye Norman), Gravlax with Swedish Mustard Sauce (Birgit Nilsson) etc.

Does that qualify for a description?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Describe the book? It's a real cookbook with recipes at least attributed to Met's famous singers and people connected to Met otherwise. At least as exciting as the recipes are the illustrations.
> 
> We have Pennoni al Tonno (Pavarotti), Zarzuela de Mariscos (Domingo), Leg of lamb à la Annukka (Talvela), Pork Hocks à la Belge (José van Dam), Chicken Tetrazzini, Crema al Mascarpone (Maria Callas), Quick Dessert Cake (Jessye Norman), Gravlax with Swedish Mustard Sauce (Birgit Nilsson) etc.
> 
> Does that qualify for a description?


Yes, it does. Sounds wonderful.
I think someone should open a restaurant only with this kind of recipes in the menu and name it something opera related. Say, _Restaurante Coloratura_ or something (likely there are better names, I'm not feeling creative today, it's Monday). I'm amazed that the Grand Tier restaurant at the Met didn't jump into this. I had a meal there recently and there is nothing remotely connected to opera in its menu except for one dessert that is named something opera related - I forgot what it is, but something like 'Opera Cake.' And it wasn't even that good - the cake, I mean. The meal was good although overpriced.


----------



## danslenoir (Nov 24, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Yes, it does. Sounds wonderful.
> I think someone should open a restaurant only with this kind of recipes in the menu and name it something opera related. Say, _Restaurante Coloratura_ or something (likely there are better names, I'm not feeling creative today, it's Monday).


I remember insisting my friends and I lunch in a café on a holiday to Madrid called "La Traviata" when I saw the name, which had a sign adorned with musical notes.

Sadly, though the café was nice enough, that was the limit of its connection with opera 

Maybe you can send them some of your recipes :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I love risotto & will definitely have a go with Risotto Giuseppe Verdi this weekend.










I think this will be released with English translation next year.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

slightly OT but when I was little I had heard the name Rossini from my parents' CDs, but I thought it had something to do with raisins (in Norwegian, raisin=rosin)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

FOOOO

FOOOOOO

FOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank god, for a minute there I thought somebody was going to make a case for popcorn stands at the opera. And to think I already have adrenaline-feuled fits of anger when someone in my box coughs...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rasa said:


> Thank god, for a minute there I thought somebody was going to make a case for popcorn stands at the opera.


:lol:



Rasa said:


> And to think I already have adrenaline-fuelled fits of anger when someone in my box coughs...












Have never watched from a box but would love to one day


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, it's a box but it's not a top seating spot.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Herkku said:


> I have made Pasta alla Norma and liked it. I happen to have The Metropolitan Opera Cookbook and from it I have tried this recipe:
> 
> *Spaghetti Chaliapin*
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sounds so delicious and *simple*. Great.

Though I rarely eat and watch opera at the same time. A drink or two instead maybe.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I did hear of a recipe for Gateau Gilbert et Sullivan but it sounded too cloying and syrupy for words.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Thanks. Sounds so delicious and *simple*. Great.
> 
> Though I rarely eat and watch opera at the same time. A drink or two instead maybe.


Usually when I gather some friends to eat and watch opera, we eat first, then we sit in front of the TV for the opera, and we stay quiet (opera is not cocktail music). But it is fun to eat beforehand food that is related to the opera being shown. A couple of months ago we did cook Risotto Giuseppe Verdi and had it before watching with friends the 2005 Salzburg La Traviata. It was great fun.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I’ll contribute my old boss’s recipe for Maccheroni alla Trovatore, otherwise known as “heart attack on a plate”.

In Italian: 

Ingredienti (per 4/6 persone, dipende dall'appetito)

400 g di maccheroni (di grano duro, come si fanno in Italia, mi raccomando!)
200 g di formaggio (fontina, gruyère o simile)
200 g di panna liquida
100 g di burro
150 g di parmigiano grattuggiato 
1 uovo
2 cucchiai farina
sale, pepe, noce moscata

Lesssare i maccheroni in abbondante acqua salata e toglierli dal fuoco a metà cottura. Scolarli e inserire nel loro foro una striscia di formaggio poi disporli affiancati in una pirofila (contenitore che può essere messo in forno) imburrata. Fare 2 o 3 file sovrapposte di maccheroni (dipende dalle dimensioni della pirofila). Mettere in un frullatore l'uovo, la panna, la farina, 100 g di parmigiano, sale, pepe e una grattuggiata di noce moscata e frullare fino ad ottenere una crema che va versata sui maccheroni che dovranno essere completamente ricoperti. Spolverare la superficie con il rimanente parmigiano, cospargere con dei pezzetti di burro e mettere in forno a gratinare per 10 minuti circa. Servirli ben caldi direttamente dalla pirofila. Buon appetito.

In English:

Ingredients (for 4 / 6 people, depending on how greedy they are)

400 g Italian durum wheat macaroni 
200 g of cheese (fontina, gruyere or similar)
200 g cream
100 g of butter
150 g grated Parmesan cheese
1 egg
2 tablespoons flour
salt, pepper, nutmeg

Boil the macaroni in salted water and remove from heat when half cooked. Drain and stuff a strip of cheese into each one, and lay them side by side in a buttered ovenproof dish. Make 2 or 3 overlapping rows of macaroni (depending on size of pan). In a blender place the egg, cream, flour, 100 g of Parmesan cheese, salt, pepper and grated nutmeg and blend until creamy..Pour over the macaroni, taking care to cover completely. Sprinkle the surface with the remaining Parmesan cheese, dot with bits of butter and bake for 10 minutes until the cheese is browned. Serve hot directly from the dish. Enjoy your meal.

Incidentally my boss’s great grandfather was the 19th century equivalent of a taxi driver in Milan and often used to drive “Il Maestro” around the city, receiving a silver coin for his pains.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Incidentally my boss's great grandfather was the 19th century equivalent of a taxi driver in Milan and often used to drive "Il Maestro" around the city, receiving a silver coin for his pains.


Yummy!

Wow. I'd pay a silver coin for the privilege of driving Verdi around.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Almaviva said:


> Jansson's Temptation - a Swedish casserole named after soprano Pelle Janzon[/FONT]




Per Janzon was a bass-baritone.

Janssons frestelse is is potato gratin with pickled sprats.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> Per Janzon was a bass-baritone.
> 
> Janssons frestelse is is potato gratin with pickled sprats.


Your answer will not be heard as the poster is no longer active in this forum


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Your answer will not be heard as the poster is no longer active in this forum


Better late than never.
There is a cake called Tosca cake.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> Better late than never.
> There is a cake called Tosca cake.


Are they any good like the The Mirabell Mozartkugel ?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Are they any good like the The Mirabell Mozartkugel ?


Yes it is tasty.a sugar cake but with topping.
Looks like this:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

CHICKEN MARANGO
SO Napoleon is in the field and his chef was told to "make dinner"! so the chef went out and scavaged in the area a chicken-tomatoes-wild mushrooms-and eggs....there is only one egg in the dish as the farmer of the chickens chased him away. now as the chef was gathering these ingrendents he was humming and singing Papageno from the magic flute by "wolfie". so after the meal Napoleon states "this dish is Great...we will name it Poulet Papageno"! chef says to the Big N...."ya know Boss don't think the name "Papageno" is a good name... i mean a bird catcher???? why don't we name it CHICKEN MARANGO as we are here and we won the battle!!!! so the name CHICKEN MARANGO!!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beef Rossini looks and taste very good.


----------

